# X5 E53 4.6iS Alcantara seats



## dwornik (Sep 6, 2007)

I have a 2002 E53 4.6 X5 and it came with nice leather seats with perforated black Alcantara center sections. The lower drivers seat needs new Alcantara and I'm having trouble finding this material. The square holes are about 2mm square and there is about 2mm black between each hole. As you can see in the picture, this Alcantara has a white back up material.
Can anyone please tell me where I can get some of this material. I've tried the dealer and they say it is out of stock with no plans to re-stock.


----------

